# Traducere titlu de articol



## jimmyy

Salut,

Trebuie sa fac o traducere cat mai profesionala si m-am blocat deja la titlu:

  "Saving the Amazonian Forest"

  Problema este cu forma continua a lui save din titlu care imi pune probleme.

  Ma gandeam sa traduc Saving prin:

a)  Salvarea (substantiv)
b) Salvand (gerunziu)
c) Sa salvam (subjonctiv)

  Eu as alege varianta a), dar nu sunt foarte sigur. 

  Altfel stiu ca Presentul continuu din Engleza se traduce cu prezentul romanesc.

 Jimmyy


----------



## THE-GULP

salutare 
poți să spui : 

- Salvarea de pădurea Amazoniană .
- Salvând pădurea Amazoniană .


----------



## farscape

Poate ca te poţi inspira din conţinutul lucrării: ”Saving the Amazonian forest” îmi sună ca un titlu de articol de ziar, menit să atragă atenţia.

Spre exemplu daca personalitatea X participă in acţiunea de salvare, care este punctul focal al lucrării, aş traduce X  şi salvarea..., sau dacă sunt comentariile/cugetarile lui X, aş traduce (memoriile/comentariile lui) X despre salvarea...

Alt context: ”Keeping the meet fresh in the microwave oven”  Aici e clar că avem de-aface cu un How to: cum să păstrăm carnea proaspătă in cuptorul cu microunde.

Nu cred ca se poate da o soluţie standard care să se potrivească la orice situaţie. După mine, traducând ”Climbing the Everest”  prin ”Căţărare pe Everest” suna mai bine decăt ”Escaladând Everestul”

Best,


----------



## jimmyy

Mersi farscape.

Ma intreb totusi, daca intr-o traducere profesionala, sa zicem ca nu ai traduce un termen asa de comun, dar un text legal, sau unul stintiific. Parerea mea e ca in astfel de cazuri traducerile libere sau adaptarile sunt destul de limitate. De aceea ma intrebam cum ar fi tradus un traducator care ar fi fost apoi controlat cu privire la calitatea traducerii.


----------



## farscape

jimmyy said:


> Mersi farscape.
> 
> Ma intreb totusi, daca intr-o traducere profesionala, sa zicem ca nu ai traduce un termen asa de comun, dar un text legal, sau unul stintiific. Parerea mea e ca in astfel de cazuri traducerile libere sau adaptarile sunt destul de limitate.



Perfect de acord, dar nu cred că acest criteriu se aplică la titlul tău, care nu conţine nici termeni ştiinţifici şi nici legali. După mine e ca şi cum am dezbate traducerea titlului ”Gone with the wind”. Este ”Pe aripile vântului” o traduce corectă sau nu? You be the judge of that 

Pe Net am gasit urmatoarele traduceri pentru titlul filmului "Saving Private Ryan"

Der Soldat James Ryan/ Salvate Il Soldato Ryan/ Soldat James Ryan /Salvaţi Soldatul Ryan

Doua voturi pentru ''Salvaţi Soldatul Ryan" şi doua pentru "Soldatul James Ryan" zic eu.

Se vede treaba că o traducere perfecta nu-i de loc o treabă uşoara. Cât despre reţete şi control de calitate... tradutore, traditore!

"A necessary evil, though, translation is         much more than a task. It's an art of the interpretation; a poetry of         the semantic values; a sensible way to approach the content as well as         the form, where a greater knowledge of the subject material is often more         important than the command of the language."

http://losvengadores.theavengers.tv/english/traduttore.htm

(Trisia, sper ca de data ăsta să mă fi incadrat in baremul de patru fraze la un citat  )

Best,


----------

